# Which Style Optimus Prime Costume



## thebaronn (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello!

I wanted to get some quick input. I am hammering out the ideas for an Optimus Prime costume. I say G1 Optimus Prime (like the old cartoons, my terminology may be incorrect) and my wife says the New Optimus Prime from the movies (Bayformer). Now while I enjoy both, old school Optimus from my childhood and of course the elegance of the new one (story aside, the first introduction of Optimus Prime tranforming in the alley is what BluRay was made for).
Of course, I think the older style will be easier.

What do you think?

Thank you in advance for any coments, or advice!
Eric


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, in my own opinion, I am very partial to the original stuff always. Nostalgic stuff just can't be beat.


----------



## a.alderson1014 (Jun 27, 2010)

Old school would be easier to make...


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

I would say do what you feel comfortable making the best........maybe a little inspiration


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

You seem to be leaning toward _old school_ because of watching Transformers when you were a kid, so as someone who also loved the cartoon during childhood, I'm going to nudge you toward the nostalgic pick. Whatever you choose, I'd love to see photos.


----------



## thebaronn (Feb 8, 2009)

This has been killing me! From a design point of view, Optimus from the movie would be easier (let's face it, eventhough I think he is badass in the movies, you really cant tell what part of the truck went where? So when building you have to kinda piece it together as you go, which works). If I use the old style, that takes a little more finess. You would want the whole chest area built out of a solid piece (I beleive we are going with styrene plastic this time) so it doesnt look pieced together.

Then of course, there is transforming: Old school, lets face it, pretty simple, and I even have an easy to follow replica on my shelf. New transformer transforming is pretty much out of the question.

Sigh, tough decision. But I need to find out if my co-star is still going to be in the show, otherwise, I may take a year off. I did the 1 man halloween show before.....I liked it! And that made 1!

LOL!


----------



## cluckinbuccaneers (Apr 16, 2012)

Old school!!!


----------



## Tastyca (May 3, 2012)

*responses very*

how do you do?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

cluckinbuccaneers said:


> Old school!!! See how much better it looks?
> View attachment 111568


Yes, because you are _so_ impartial... I like the compact, almost chibi-like look going

I have to agree about the original version being the way to go, too. Growing up in the '80s also helped influence my decision, of course


----------

